# Game 77: Celtics @ Nets-- 04.09.05



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*vs. *  
*
Saturday April 9th, 2005
1:00 PM, EST*​​

    

    
Click Picture for Player Profile

The Nets are coming off a victory at home against the Knicks on Thursday and the Celtics are coming off a win on Wednesday against the Bucks. The Nets are 4 1/2 games back of the Celtics in the Atlantic Division

*Previous Meetings- Season Series Tied 1-1:*
January 21st, @ NJ, Nets 104-Celtics 98 
February 2nd, @ BOS, Celtics 110-Nets 89 

*Upcoming Games:*
April 20th, @ BOS


*Playoff Standings (04.08.05):*
7th- 76ers 38-37 (3 games out of 6th)
8th- Cavs 38-37 (sixers have tiebreaker)
----------------------------------
9th- Nets 37-39 (1 1/2 games out)
10th- Magic 35-41 (3 1/2 games out)​


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Walker should be back in the C's lineup Most definatly starting...Big matchup especially for NJ, playoff hopes dwindling...It's going to be a scrap to the finish...


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wow another game thread already...are you planning to break the all-time post record?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

WestSydeBalla said:


> Walker should be back in the C's lineup Most definatly starting...Big matchup especially for NJ, playoff hopes dwindling...It's going to be a scrap to the finish...



I didn't know about the lineup, I just went with what they had last game. I'll edit it and put walker in over perkins.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> [




Veal is playing great. Hope he continues his good run vs. the Celtics, athough it'll be a tough matchup.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

fruitcake said:


> wow another game thread already...are you planning to break the all-time post record?


 Nothing wrong with being prepared


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

i do not like boston. this game can be a killer. thank god we are home bc if this game was up at boston it would be hard to win. but we are home so we should be aight


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

NetsanityJoe said:


> i do not like boston. this game can be a killer. thank god we are home bc if this game was up at boston it would be hard to win. but we are home so we should be aight


I hate all current Boston teams right now. :curse: 

This thread starting early. Must be another big one as this is on a weekend, everyone's home. 600+ posts can be easily reached. :banana: 

Bring on the Celts!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i might be here to update for this game since it will be on tv if antoine plays we will lose i don't expect vince to have a big night offensively and he will probably be in foul trouble most of the night because that always seems to be the case against boston


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> i might be here to update for this game since it will be on tv if antoine plays we will lose i don't expect vince to have a big night offensively and he will probably be in foul trouble most of the night because that always seems to be the case against boston


See ya there Vinsane, should be a fun one.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> i might be here to update for this game since it will be on tv if antoine plays we will lose i don't expect vince to have a big night offensively and he will probably be in foul trouble most of the night because that always seems to be the case against boston


But we now have a revived Zoran and Veal and a much improved Nenad ... they make a lot of difference.
So yeah, I think the Nets will give good fight.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Interesting...

Celtics play no defense...so I expect us to score a lot of points...

when we're on defense...I want it to be this way...

this will be a tough matchup because they will go with this lineup I believe most of the time...Payton, Pierce, Davis, Walker and LaFrentz. This is a game, we will really miss Vaughn because we could have him on Davis and chase him around as he's a top option for them. So right now, the key on defense will be who will guard DAvis? 

Davis doesn't start off...but West does so we're fine there. 
We could go (when Davis comes on court)
Kidd on Payton
Red Head on Pierce
Cartah on Davis
Krstic on Lafrentz
Collins on Walker. 

In any case, I expect some zone playing by us.

Two bench players I worry about for them is Al Jefferson and Davis of course. Davis is instant offense, we gotta stop the mid range j. While Jefferson, he's a beast down low and we need to keep him contained and not let him bring the fire he does off the bench.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mogriffjr said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Celtics play no defense...so I expect us to score a lot of points...
> 
> ...


I think the Nets will tinker with the starting lineup on this one.

Veal on Pierce? Pierce is going to have a feild day.

-Petey


----------



## smaug (Jul 28, 2003)

Im gonna miss out on this one, I am chaperoning a Junior prom...............






















mmmmmmmm jailbait


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

This is the most imprtant game left. If we can win this one, I will still have hopes about surpassing Boston and capturing the 3rd seed.


----------



## xavisxavis (Apr 2, 2005)

Surpassing Boston is sorta hard...but winning this game would give us the momentum and encouragement to win the remaining ones to make it to the playoffs


----------



## Kidd Karma (Oct 30, 2003)

Kidd takes on his Oakland mentor. After last night's game where Kidd's fire was stoked by JYD, can start to see similarities between Kidd and GP, I remember when you talked **** about GP, he'd light you up for 20 in 10 minutes. Good measuring stick as well as a must win game for us. Its our playoffs now, lose now, the next game maybe meaningless.

Just type out the curses. It will edit them for you. Masking is not allowed. Thanks. schub


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd Karma said:


> Kidd takes on his Oakland mentor. After last night's game where Kidd's fire was stoked by JYD, can start to see similarities between Kidd and GP, I remember when you talked **** about GP, he'd light you up for 20 in 10 minutes.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/nets/story/297896p-255009c.html
After the game, Veal said something similar. On the technical called on Kidd....



> "That was a big play," Scalabrine said. "You don't want to get J mad. He is the kind of guy you don't want to get upset."


He's defintiely a guy that if you upset him, he's not gonna act all emotional, he's gonna let his game do all the talking for him, which is the good way to do it.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Boston is probably our toughest opponent for the rest of the season, and we have to play them twice  But thats ok, I'm a believer.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Boston is probably our toughest opponent for the rest of the season, and we have to play them twice  But thats ok, I'm a believer.


Good test of what is to come in the playoffs... 

If we can't beat them, we won't do anything in the playoffs... the way I look at it.

-Petey


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Sat 9 Boston 1:00pm WLNY Telemundo
> Wed 13 @ Indiana 8:00pm WLNY NBALP
> Fri 15 @ Toronto 7:00pm WLNY NBALP, TSN
> Sun 17 Philadelphia 6:00pm YES NBATV
> ...


Damn check the rest of the schedule is tought.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=156932

Hit it up Nets fans.

60,000 uCash points is a lot.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Petey said:


> Good test of what is to come in the playoffs...
> 
> If we can't beat them, we won't do anything in the playoffs... the way I look at it.
> 
> -Petey


Yep I would like to see us winning the rest of the games that will show us how deep we can go in the Playoffs. Or if we just are a first round team...


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

PSUmtj112 said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=156932
> 
> Hit it up Nets fans.
> 
> 60,000 uCash points is a lot.


Great Idea !!!


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

> "It is looking more and more as if 'Toine will return for tomorrow's game at New Jersey. There was no extra swelling in the knee from previous sessions, and word from trainer Ed Lacerte is that the injury is improving steadily."


http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=77475


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

My prediction:
Boston 110
-
Nets 104


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> My prediction:
> Boston 110
> -
> Nets 104


Make sure you put that in my uCash thread.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Some creativity on display in the Celtics game thread.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=156787


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PSUmtj112 said:


> Make sure you put that in my uCash thread.


In the Calender I said it would be cool in either, I'll add them up for you later.



Aurelino said:


> Some creativity on display in the Celtics game thread.
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=156787


Haha, I know, Agoo loved that about beind a mod, making the game threads.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

ya the poetry in the celts thread is interesting lol


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

X-JAY said:


> This is the most imprtant game left. If we can win this one, I will still have hopes about surpassing Boston and capturing the 3rd seed.


what about the game vs philly? i think that is more important bc if we end up in a tie we need that series win over philly which is a possibility


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

109-101 Celtics


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow lots of people pridicting celtics im optomistic :biggrin:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

if we can play d and hit jumpers we will have a chance i still think pierce will shut down carter evn though im hopin not


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

> After a week out with a bruised left knee, Antoine Walker will find himself in a bit of an unfamiliar place when the Celtics travel to meet the Nets this afternoon: He'll be on the court. He will also likely find himself looking at the game from a different perspective - the small forward position.
> 
> Doc Rivers said yesterday he's been working Walker at the 3 spot and anticipates using him at least part of the time against the Nets, who go big up front with 7-footers Nenad Krstic and Jason Collins and 6-9 Brian Scalabrine.


http://www.metrowestdailynews.com/sportsNews/view.bg?articleid=95366


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

cant wait


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah, another big day.
3 hours to go.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> if we can play d and hit jumpers we will have a chance i still think pierce will shut down carter evn though im hopin not


carter usally plays very well against peirce


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

You know what I just realized? Other then the game we're going to, this is going to be the last Nets game I get to see this season (until playoffs)....and I have to watch it on Telemundo. :sigh: damn you yankees!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

schub said:


> http://www.metrowestdailynews.com/sportsNews/view.bg?articleid=95366


This will be very interesting to see.

Reaf, Perkins, Walker, Pierce, Payton.

This is rebounding heaven.

Can't wait to get another glimps of Krstic.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions:

*Nets 103*
Celtics 99

*Carter 29pts
Kidd 13assts*

Pierce 26pts
TheGlove 11assts


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> ...Kenyon Martin was dealt for nothing to the Nuggets.


We all love Kenyon and wish he was still here, but three #1's is hardly nothing.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> You know what I just realized? Other then the game we're going to, this is going to be the last Nets game I get to see this season (until playoffs)....and I have to watch it on Telemundo. :sigh: damn you yankees!



ya....im gonna get to watch the rest of the games cuz i get WLNY or w/e channel the games are coming on...


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> You know what I just realized? Other then the game we're going to, this is going to be the last Nets game I get to see this season (until playoffs)....and I have to watch it on Telemundo. :sigh: damn you yankees!


Fine with me over here ... as long as I can see it.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Anyone else watching the pre-game show a.k.a. the worst lip-synching ever?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets vBookie line, only open for 5 minutes, Nets favored by 3.5!

Yes!!!

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=157268

-Joe C.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

What the hell? Why am I getting some stupid cop show instead of the game?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Joe Camel said:


> Nets vBookie line, only open for 5 minutes, Nets favored by 3.5!
> 
> Yes!!!
> 
> ...


 phew, just in time.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jmk said:


> What the hell? Why am I getting some stupid cop show instead of the game?


 I don't know, I thought Telemundo was channel 29 here, but now the game is on channel 30 here...and 29 is that cop show I think you're talking about.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

aaaahhh, guess I can't watch the game today on tv.
It seems here at my in-laws ... computer hookup and and tv don't mix.
And the one who knows the wifi setup is not around. (sigh)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jmk says it's not on telemundo regardless.

-Joe C.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

im here to keep you updated toine is playing


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

payton is on vince kristic off


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Veal is in the starting lineup, Kidd and Payton are chatting it up at half, Celtics control the tip.

Pierce starts off w/ a miss.

Krstic with a jumper? Misses.

LaFrentz out of bounds.

-Joe C.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Pierce misses on a three to start things off. Nenad misses a jumper on the other end. Raef steps out of bounds. Quite a start to the game.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince sinks first shot lafrentz for 3


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince hits a jumper.

Raef hits a long two.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with the 1st bucket of the game.

LaFrentz hits a long 2.

2-2.

-Joe C.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

collins hit
walker with the offensive


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins with a long(er) shot(for him). 

Offensive foul on walker.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins hits a big shot, Walker back in there... offensive on Walker.

Nice job of Collins selling it.

"T" on Rivers. And he has been tossed, 2 free throws?

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Collins with a jumper.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

tech on rivers he gets ejected


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Early foul on Collins, his first.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

holy ****....rivers got tossed..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Doc gone already, that was quick.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Tech on Rivers???


----------



## J Pops (Sep 13, 2003)

> holy ****....rivers got tossed..


wtf, why?????


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

carter for 3
j-kidd in the post


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Veal, misses, Kidd offensive rebound, pass to Carter for a 3!!!!

-Joe C.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

WOW!

This will cost the Celtics the game ... I don't care, good for us.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

carter with the off balance shot


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets up 10-2 early. 9:31 left in the first.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

who said carter was gonna get shut down..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh man... CARTER is rolling.

8-0 Nets run, Carter with another basket.

-Joe C.


----------



## furnace (Jan 4, 2005)

Will Doc getting tossed have any affect on the game?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

haha, these commercials are so much better in spanish.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

That was a freak'n crazy shot!  As soon as he caught it he was alreaddy fading away for the jumper....He's feel'n it!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

furnace said:


> Will Doc getting tossed have any affect on the game?


it could have one of two effects it will give celtic's energy or the coach that is coaching the c's will be nervous and not do a good job


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

furnace said:


> Will Doc getting tossed have any affect on the game?


 I'd think so.


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

lol rivers thrown out, vinsanity rolling, the fans going nuts, jkidd running what else can u ask for..? KEEP IT GOING! :banana:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

lafrentz for the jam


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Doc Rivers bet on Nets. He wanted to be tossed from the game. :biggrin:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

carter for 333


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Raef slams it down after the nice pass.

VC THREEEEEEEEEEEEEE! Nets up 13-4


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

LaFrentz will be today's All-Worldy big man vs us?

Carter on fire... VC3!!!

They need to swap Payton off him.

13-4, Nets.

Collins w/ the Personal Foul.

-Joe C.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

are u kiddin me???? 4/4 11 pts!!!

wat a freakin shot look at his face!!! hes into this!!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

foul on Collins


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Walker launches a three, misses. Nets throw it away on the break. Vince got a little tied up, but no call.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Walker if off the mark for 3, Carter lost the ball on the break, little no call push...

-Joe C.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

2 fouls on Collins with still 8 minutes to go at the first period.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

nets on break kidd throws pas to vince but carter was pushed by west no call


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

That's a foul, no doubt. West was riding him all the way down the court.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Here comes Cliffy in for Collins.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul on Vince.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins picks up a foul, Robinson checking in. I have to keep Walker out of the paint and give him the 3 until he starts to hit.

West is fouled by Carter.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Loose ball foul on VC.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

K, Walker with the lay in.

13-6, Nets.

Kidd dishes to Veal, dumps to Krstic, bucket.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nice pass rom Veal to Nenad, who knocks down the jumper.


----------



## furnace (Jan 4, 2005)

Veal Veal Veal!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Walker with a Layup


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

great ball movement!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

veal wit da nice pass to kristic
west for 3 nets palyin zone


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Nets 15
Celtics 9

7:16 TO GO


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

West picks up his first foul. Davis in.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

West with a 3.

15-9, Nets.

West picks up a foul covering Kidd.

Nets have 6 buckets and 6 assists.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Krstic made a jumper


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kristic gets shot blocked


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Davis is in, hits his first shot.

15-11, Nets.

-Joe C.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

veal jus got eaten


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we are goin away from vince veal gets shot stuffed


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

wow, this is brilliant. vince carter is hitting everything he takes and we're going to scalabrine in the post.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kid wit da layup


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kidd layup


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliff with the steal, to vince, to Kidd for the lay in. Nets up 17-11, 5:34 left to go.

Walker with another offensive foul


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson w/ the steal, outlets to Kidd, Kidd with a fast break layup, Celtics have turned the ball over 3 times, 4 now...

YES!!!!

Offensive on Walker, 2nd foul!

-Joe C.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

walker with second foul


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince hits again.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

carter hits again


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

7M3 said:


> wow, this is brilliant. vince carter is hitting everything he takes and we're going to scalabrine in the post.


They heard you, Carter is 5-5, Nets up 8.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Davis hits another jumper. 19-13 nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Davis with another basket, wow, instant O.

Amazing.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince AGAIN. he's feeling it.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince hits again


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Carter with another basket, he's got 13.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Make that 15


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Tommy Heinsohn is ****ing ridiculous. I'd like to pummel that senile old man with a sharp-edged object.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kristic gets his shot blocked again


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ah Carter doesn't care about Davis!

15 points for Carter.

Wow!

Jefferson hits.

Carter air-ball, Krstic rejected by Pierce.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vc Threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

carter with 18


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with a 3, Carter has 18 of the 24 points.

Nets up 24-15!!!

-Joe C.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Nets still up by 9, 24-15 with 3 mins. to go


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd wit lob to veal lays it in


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd the allyoop to veal for the layin! Kenyon who?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd w/ a lob to Veal.

Nets up 26-15!!!

11-4 run?

-Joe C.


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

THIS IS WHAT IM FFFFFF TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!

YEAAAAA VINCE!!!!! KIDD DOING A HECK OF A JOB RUNNING, VC SHOOTING LIKE MJ IN THE FINALS LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! :banana:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

who all is watchin the game 
anyone know where petey is


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Carter now has more points then the C's team.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Man, these spanish annoucers are exciting. I have no idea what they're saying, but they make everything seem so important.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

VInce Carter is on fireeeeee


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> who all is watchin the game
> anyone know where petey is


 He's hanging out with Joe Camel


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Nets are just better than this team. The C's have no one who can even come close to defending Vince, and they don't have a dominant offensive player with score WITH him.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

OK, who's going to start the Vince Carter 80 point game watch thread?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> who all is watchin the game
> anyone know where petey is


 Ask Joe Camel, I think he saw him last.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i think the celtics will soon switch pierce on carter


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

18 puntos so far for Vince.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Back from the break, Veal picks up a foul on PP. 4th Nets foul.

2:47 left in the 1st.

-Joe C.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

travel by banks


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

LaFrentz bricks a 3. Banks with the travel after a Davis Offensive board.

Nets getting hurt on the boards.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Travel on Banks. Scalabrine bringing the ball down.

Nenad with a nice move, gets it in, and the foul!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kristic wit da nice move down low and one
can't beleive im sayin somethin good about him


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic bucket and shooting 1, foul on Jefferson.

Krstic: That was my rookie spot All-Star weekend!

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

29-15 nets, 2 minutes left in the first.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Vince stop it!!!
Give Krstic the ball so he can average 10 PPG!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul on Veal.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic misses, Veal misses the tip, Veal with foul #2 on PP now.

-Joe C.


----------



## pinetar (Oct 12, 2004)

NBA League Pass isn't working today so I'm watching the game on Telemundo. Maybe I'll learn the Spanish word for "assist".


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on Scalabrine


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kristic loves to shoot 
carter in corner wide open and he puts a shot up in traffic
veal picks up 2nd


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Nenad is playing like a woman under the rim.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

12 members and 14 guests viewing. *SIGN UP GUESTS!* Join in the fun!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PP just misses both.

Carter with another 3!!!

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP goes 0-2.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

carter for 3 again zoran in


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince from waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay downtwon. 32-15 nets.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

That what I'm talking about! 11 assists in 9 minutes!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

What a move by Zoran on the break. He's been watching Kidd's moves in all that time on the bench


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

zoran just faked the hell out of somebody


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Zoran with a layup....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, Zoran picks it off, and then fakes out Payton, easy bucket.

Jefferson misses, Blount w/ the offensive, foul on Krstic, it's good... and 1?

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

hahha, that replay was awesome. He faked out Banks sooooo bad right there.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

mother****er... how krstic does not grab that board I'll never know. right in his hands.


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Myy Gooooshhhhhhhh!!!!!!!

Vinsanity !!!

What R We Watchin? Phoenix Vs Celtics?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

carter for another 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

34-17, Nets.

They look lost without Walker out there.

Haha, VC3, Carter w/ 24!!!

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince can't miss. Another three. 37-17 nets.

5 threes in the first quarter for him!

Nice put back dunk by davis.

Nets up 37-19 at the end of one


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Wat The ****! Man Im In Shock!!!! Did U Saw That 3? My Goodness 24 Pts!


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

This is the best I have seen the Nets play this year.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

davis with the putback over robinson
nets up 37-19


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

9 of 10 from the field, 24 in the quarter just for Carter.

Go for the Century Mark!!! LOL

Nets 37-19?

Who knows...

2nd quarter coming up.

-Joe C.


----------



## showstopper496 (Nov 28, 2003)

*Vc Omg!*

24 points in the first QUARTER


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Oh yeah, that guy wearing number 15 is doing ok.


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Goddamn! It sounds like Vince is having a hell of a game! Wish I could watch it. :curse:


----------



## st lickem (Mar 21, 2005)

just an insane quarter of basketball for Vince. even my little daughter is into this game


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

last time he played like this...he got ejected in the begginnin of the 4th qtr...cough cough spurs game...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

PSUmtj112 said:


> Oh yeah, that guy wearing number 15 is doing ok.


 Yeah, he's doing alright I guess.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ok, need Carter to score only 6 more points, and find a way to get Krstic a double double, no way we can lose based on the stats (compared to record) that way...

-Joe C.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Vince career highs:
8 three pointers
51 points

will he break it?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Make that the "Vince Carter 96 point game watch thread"


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

this could be the game where vince scores 50


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

I can't believe I can't watch this game. Damn Yankees. It says it is supposed to be on Telemundo, but instead they're showing some stupid Spanish show from what looks like the 70's. Yay!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jefferson w/ a foul, #2.

Go to Carter!!!

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Vc Omg!*

He's nailing threes from a few feet behind the line...its nuts.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

X-JAY said:


> Vince career highs:
> 8 three pointers
> 51 points
> 
> will he break it?


He could break it in the first half :clap:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

carter,robinson,best,zoran,kristic to start the second


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince draws a foul on Pierce.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ah Carter just missed a fade away...

Should have had a Carter watch for Vinsane.

-Joe C.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince misses fadeaway pierce is on him now i think he will contain him for awhile


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

West takes a 3, misses, Best out of bounds. Kidd comes in for Carter.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Best and West fighting for the lose ball, saying best went over the line.

Kidd in for Vince.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd in for vince expect c's to chip away


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Perkins with an offensive foul.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Offensive foul on Nenad Krstic


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Vc Omg!*

24 pts in the first qtr on 9-10 shooting. He's shooting 3's that are 5 feet beyond the line and making them with ease. He's been the best SG in the league since the AS break. Nobody makes scoring look easier then he's been doing lately.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

damn 201 posts and only in second


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Perkins w/ an offensive foul.

Nets 37-21, Veal back in with 2 fouls.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Veal in for Nenad


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Offensive foul on Kendrick Perkins


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

c's down 14


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

West lays it in, Lawrence is calling time out.

Nets haven't scored yet in the 2nd quarter.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> kidd in for vince expect c's to chip away


 :|

You don't have to be so negative about everything that is not Vince all the time. (as true of a statement as that probably is, but still)


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

West made a layup, C's down 14.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

see what you guys can make of this
http://www.nba.com/espanol/previa_celticsnets.html


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> :|
> 
> You don't have to be so negative about everything that is not Vince all the time.


don't worry about it. he's proven time and time again that he has no understanding whatsovever of the game of basketball.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

I have a feeling that Vince won't score more than 40 because he won't get enough minutes/shots because it's going to be a blowout win.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Vc Omg!*

OMG :jawdrop: 

thats crazy!!!

here is the highlights of vince: :basket: 

and boston: :frenchy:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> see what you guys can make of this
> http://www.nba.com/espanol/previa_celticsnets.html


 I understand the parts that are in english...thats about it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran to Veal... ugly layup.

Bring back in Carter please.

-Joe C.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

veal mises layup
robinson steals ball


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

noo it wont be a blow out wn and he will get 40 plus :biggrin: in a win


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliff hits the jumper. Nets up 39-23


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> kidd in for vince expect c's to chip away


The C's don't normally chip away. When they get down by a large margin and come back it's almost always a very quick, sudden come back.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Perkins too high. Kidd picks it off, West over Veal, steal. Davis to Blount for the bucket.

39-25, Nets.

-Joe C.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

celtics down 14


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Blount lays it in, nets up 39-25 with 8 left in the half.

Best with the threeeee! 42-25


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Travis Best, Best HITS THE THREE!!!

Nets 42-25.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul on Veal, Nenad back in for him.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

veal picks up foul no.3 nenad back


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul on cliff. Vince gets up off the bench.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince back


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

West responds with a 3 of his own.

Kristc converts off a pass from Robinson.

West in and out.

Kidd to Krstic, unable to handle it.

CARTER IS BACK IN!!!

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince misses, nenad works the offensive glass and puts it in.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince misses nenad put back


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with a leaning fade away, miss, Krstic, no Krstic yes the 2nd time.

Robinson in and out for 3.

Nets up 46-28.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliffs three rims out. Kidd with the steal. Vince gets tripped up and trys to throw it in, but it doesn't good.

Time out. Nets up 46-28.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

what was vince doin


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hate to say it, but what a horrible play by Vince...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Hate to say it, but what a horrible play by Vince...


he was tripped


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> what was vince doin


Trying to have some fun?

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

this billboard awards commerical is getting annoying.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Trying to put up a shot so it's a shooting foul?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul by Zoran, his first.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

46-28, Nets.

Celtics ball.

Pierce has not scored yet.

K, just hit over Kidd.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Pirece hits. Nets up 16.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i told yall vc plays good against peirce :biggrin: 
thank God
could b usful in the playoffs


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Vc Omg!*

Damnit. I wish NBATV would actually televise more than 3 games a week instead of a constant loop of "NBA Recap"


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad hits on in "traffico"


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

pierce wit da tough shot
vince for 3
pirce answers


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hmm, Krstic hits. Pad Krstic's stats, Kidd with the board, Carter with the bucket. Nets up 20.

Pierce hits a 3.

Nets up only 17 now.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC again. Nets up 20.

Pierce hits a three. nets up 50-33


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> he was tripped


I know, but he could have found a more "conventional" way to try and shoot it :biggrin:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Robinson, golden, Celtics pick it off.

Nets 52-33.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad with the foul on Raef


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

LaFrentz w/ some crazy continuation...

to the line.

52-35, Nets.

Krstic to the bench with his 3rd foul.

Billy Thomas in !!!!

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter... in and out, LaFrentz tips it out. Time Out.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Billy Thomas in! He's over buford in the rotation?! :biggrin: :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince wit da ill advised 3


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Vc Omg!*



sherwin said:


> Damnit. I wish NBATV would actually televise more than 3 games a week instead of a constant loop of "NBA Recap"


Telemundo! Just found out myself...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince 1-4 in quarter


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Just got a chance to turn on the game. Nice score 52-36 2:48 left in the 2nd


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*GUYS THE GAME MAY BE ON TELEMUNDO NOW!!!*

-Joe C.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ball bounces off vince's foot pierce killin


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets up 52-38 with 2 minutes left in the half.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince 1-5 in quarter
nets up 12


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Davis hits... Kidd turned his ankle?

Kidd is down.

-Joe C.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kidd goes down, oh no


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Vc Omg!*

He's cooled down already, I bet he doesn't even get 50.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i think kidd hurt his ankle


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Situation with Kidd....rolled ankle maybe?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd hurts his foot...I'm not too sure what happened....


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Seems like Kidd is fine...phew.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Walker, that dirty player, kicked Kidd, turned ankle, still in the game.

Nets lead only down to 12 now...

52-40, Nets.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince misses inside, pierce hits at the other end. 10 point game with a minute left in the half.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter in and out, Pierce hits, LaFrentz with no foul called?

Nets up 10 now.

Best with a miss.

-Joe C.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

pierce has caught fire i feared this once pierce went on carter carter would be shut down
celtics down 8


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Payton hits a jumper. Kidd fouled by Davis.

Nets up 52-44 with 13.3 seconds left in the half.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Damn... Payton hits and it rims in.

14-2 Boston run.

Foul on Davis.

Nets have 13.3 to score...

We haven't scored in 4+ minutes.

Kidd to Carter...

VC3!!!

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC THREEEEE!

Celtics turn it over, time for one more shot for the nets.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

An underlooked item, but Twin makes sure that the Boston big guys don't beat him down the court when the Nets are on defense


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC misses it at the buzzer. Nets up 55-44 going into the half.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, WAIT!!!

Celtics turn it over, 4.1

Carter can't covert.

Carter has 29 first half points.

55-44, Nets.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

29 puntos in the first half for Vince. Crazy. 6 threes in the first half.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad with 11 points in the first half. I totally didn't notice he had that much. And since he went into double digits, we know what that means :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Vc Omg!*

he has 29 pt if its close he will get 50 plus if its ablow out he will get around 40


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Dear 21 guests currently viewing this message bored,

Sign up for the site! Its totally free and it is fun!

Thanks,
ToddMac11


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

ew, we finished the 2nd quarter ugly!!!!

Vince is not as exited as he was when the game started, jkidd has slowed down the fastbreak, settin up for jumpers instead of driving and passin to the open man... not happy event though we are up by 11.

We should be up by at least 20.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Vc Omg!*



hobojoe said:


> He's cooled down already, I bet he doesn't even get 50.


true,only 2 pts in the 2nd quarter,gee


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

dear guests,

please register.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Vc Omg!*

watch out jason kidd..
7 rebounds, 9 assists but only 2 points.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah Telemundo!

question: Is Veal a better SF than he is a PF? What I like about his play is that he makes quick decisions and he is always looking for the rebound. Whenver someone shoots, he immediately migrates towards the hoop instead of watching the ball. As a SF, he's probably more likely to get one!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm just happy you guys have slowed down...damn, I always hated playing vs Kidd.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

AirJersey15 said:


> ew, we finished the 2nd quarter ugly!!!!
> 
> Vince is not as exited as he was when the game started, jkidd has slowed down the fastbreak, settin up for jumpers instead of driving and passin to the open man... not happy event though we are up by 11.
> 
> We should be up by at least 20.


i,ve noticed at the beginning of game he was jumpin up and down not now


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Vc Omg!*



kisstherim said:


> true,only 2 pts in the 2nd quarter,gee



sorry,it's 5 pts. i was checking the yahoo boxscore which told me Vince got 26 pts by the half time,dammit.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Vc Omg!*

Vince is the ****. I've said it all along.

*No masked cursing - - PV*


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince has to getto the line because his shot won't be on in 2nd half im bettin on it pierce will be on him


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Damn, I'm going to be right and I don't like it. Vince only 2-9 (5 points) from the field this quarter. At list Nenad scores 11 points. He needs 16 more points to get to 10 PPG *this game*.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i think they are bout to start the second half


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

What are the chances that we're going to lose if Kidd has a TD, Krstic a DD and Vince scores 40+?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Vc Omg!*



sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH said:


> watch out jason kidd..
> 7 rebounds, 9 assists but only 2 points.


9 assists in the first half? damn

why was doc rivers ejected in the first couple minutes?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

X-JAY said:


> At list Nenad scores 11 points. He needs 16 more points to get to 10 PPG *this game*.


Wow that would be something of the rook.

Ready to go...

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

And here we go. 

Start off the second half with a foul on Walker.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Walker with #3. 17 seconds into the quarter.

-Joe C.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

toine picks up no 3


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

carter for 3


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Vc Omg!*

he just made a freakin long 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hmm, Carter with... VC3!!!

What a shot... he was closer to half court then the arc... LOL

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince with a long three! he's still got it. Another 30+ point game for him. I think he's 1 away from the net record for a season now.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad lays one in after a nice pass from Veal.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Veal to Krstic, Krstic with 13.

Nets up 16 now.

60-44.

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ah... Payton with the floater, Walker now scores off a turn over.

Nets up 60-48.

Walker now guarding Collins.

Veal coming off the screen, finishes.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Veal drives and lays one in. He's been playing great since he's been starting.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Veal to Nenad for the dunk! Nets up 64-48 with 9:27 left in the third.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Veal to Krstic.

Nets up 14.

How pretty.

Celtics call time out.

-Joe C.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

veal to kristic carter is wide open for 3


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

X-JAY said:


> What are the chances that we're going to lose if Kidd has a TD, Krstic a DD and Vince scores 40+?


 That'd be awesome.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Joe Camel said:


> Wow that would be something of the rook.
> 
> Ready to go...
> 
> -Joe C.


"only" 14 points to go... difficult but possible.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> veal to kristic carter is wide open for 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

X-JAY said:


> "only" 14 points to go... difficult but possible.


12 now.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

He's got 4 points quick in the second half. As long as Veal keeps making the awesome passes to him, he's got a shot.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

anyone think vince will score 50
pierce shoe came off and he had time to tie it


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

LaFrentz come up short, Veal trying to find Carter, drives, spins, misses.

Kidd picks up the foul, Kidd already has 10 assists.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> anyone think vince will score 50
> pierce shoe came off and he had time to tie it


 With the way he's hitting threes, its possible. But if the game stays around a 20 point lead, I don't expect him to get a ton of time in the second half.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

pierce wit good d on carter


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Tried to throw it deep to vince but it was over his head. Nets up 64-48


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd turns it over


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd tries a quarterback full court pass, misses, Krstic with #4.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad with his 4th foul, Davis to the line.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliff in for Nenad.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Davis hits both and he's the only double digit scorer for the Celtics, Carter misses the jumper.

Davis is fouled, Veal w/ #4.

-Joe C.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince is cold he wont score 40
veal with 4


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Davis fouled by Veal.

Nets up 64-50 with 7:33 left. Best in for Veal.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul on collins now. They're starting to add up.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i sense a celtic come back


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

#3 on Collins, Pierce converts, to the line for the 3 point play.

64-53.

Nets over the limit with 7+ to play.

Kidd to Collins, Collins travels.

Turn Over #10 for the Nets.

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd has 8 boards, offensive on Pierce.

Pierce hurts his elbow.

Time out.

Nets up 11.

-Joe C.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Early on the Nets were moving the ball around and VC was getting his within the offense.

Now the Nets are standing around and waiting for VC to score.

Not good.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliff off on the three. 
Offensive foul on pierce, he's holding his elbow.

Nets up 11.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

pierce slow to get up


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

The foul trouble on the Nets bigs is hurting NJ big time too.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Cliff off on the three.
> Offensive foul on pierce, he's holding his elbow.
> 
> Nets up 11.


more like airballed
since first quarter vince is off


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince with the lay in. Up 13 now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Carter, hits.

Nets up 13.

Kidd is only 2 rebounds short of a triple double.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

haha, vince pushed down, payton steps over him, Kidd goes over the top on an allyoop to vince for the lay in.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Kidd to Carter Alley Oop...

Carter had fell over, and Payton stepped over him, leaving Carter open.

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Davis to the line... Hits both, Nets up 13.

Carter pulls up and hits.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Joe Camel said:


> Kidd is only 2 rebounds short of a triple double.
> 
> -Joe C.


and 8 points?


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Guys I can't hold it anymore: *if* we can win Boston today and on the next game (and we can, even if vince doesn't score 50) we still have a chance to win the Atlantic.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Walker cutting hits, Walker has 6 now.

Carter has 38?

Kidd with a rebound. #9?

Carter fouled by Peirce. #3 on Peirce!

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul on pierce.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Joe Camel said:


> Kidd to Carter, hits.
> 
> Nets up 13.
> 
> ...


and 8 points!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Best hits a big shot.

Nets up 72-57.

25 points off Celtics turn overs.

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson hits bottom for 3.

Kidd with 14 assists.

Nets up 75-57, 11-4 run, Celtics time out.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets up 75-57 with 3:36 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh no... Carter w/ the foul on Paul.

Pierce to the line.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Best saves it, kidd with the fancy past and Vince just throws it up and it goes in. What a play.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd misses a 3.

Best saves it for Kidd, Kidd pass to Carter behind the backboard, bounces off the back board, falls and hits... OMG.

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with 42? Hits again.

16 assists for Kidd, they say that 10 are for Carter.

-Joe C.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Well I was wrong, VC easily gets 40 points.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd fouls Blount?

Nets up 79-59, 1:21 to play.

Misses both? 

K, Kidd to the bench.

-Joe C.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Vc Omg!*



hobojoe said:


> He's cooled down already, I bet he doesn't even get 50.


42 with a buck and change left in the third.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Up 20 with 1:15 left in the third


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Best draws a foul on west. Going to the line.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Best to the line, Thomas coming in.

4th and 5th free throws of the game.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Thomas in for Vince

Best hits both, up 81-59 now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson with #2 on Davis.

Davis to the line again.

Davis has more FTA then our whole team?

-Joe C.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

VC can easily break 4 career highs: FG's made (20), attempted (36), 3 point made (8) and points (51).


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG, even Robinson is converting in the post.

Can Kidd just come in and get his triple double?

Blount hits.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliff lays one in down low. 

Blount hits.

Best rolls one in with 1.8 left.

Nets up 85-63 at the end of the 3rd :yes:


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

let's just hope vc can score 10 more points it will be his career high.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, Celtics stopped playing. Best coverts.

Nets 85-63, Carter has 42.

Now the 4th!

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Joe Camel said:


> Can Kidd just come in and get his triple double?
> -Joe C.


1 rebound and 8 points....he can pick that up in the last quarter.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vince probably won't even play much in the 4th, eh?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

AirJersey15 said:


> let's just hope vc can score 10 more points it will be his career high.


i doubt it he is on the bench


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ says his wrist is about 80%


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Rj Just Said In The Spanish Tv That He's Wrist Is 80% And Is Hoping To Come Back Soon If The Team Still Close.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Vince probably won't even play much in the 4th, eh?


 Probably not. Up 22....unless the celtics make a run.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Vince probably won't even play much in the 4th, eh?


probably none


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran steals it from Davis... Nets still playing hard.

Celtics have overcome a 15 point 4th quarter lead this season, so we have to keep playing.

Hits the first, air balls the 2nd.

Nets up 23.

-Joe C.


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Sounds like a great game. Off to write another angry e-mail to YES for not showing the game on a channel all New Jersey fans can get.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

anyone see pierce looks like he is gonna cry


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

AirJersey15 said:


> Rj Just Said In The Spanish Tv That He's Wrist Is 80% And Is Hoping To Come Back Soon If The Team Still Close.


I didn't know RJ spoke spanish! :jawdrop:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliff lays one in.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

88-63, Nets, Robinson converts.

Gonna have some nice stats at the end of the game if we can keep it up.

Zoran with another steal, Robinson misses a 3.

What happened to killing clock?

-Joe C.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

RJ interviewed ... he said he's at 80% right now, and hope to be back "before" the playoffs.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> anyone see pierce looks like he is gonna cry


That's normal for PP.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

PSUmtj112 said:


> I didn't know RJ spoke spanish! :jawdrop:


 haha, they do the interviews in english...and then talk about the interview in spanish


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson w/ another steal, Best to Zoran.

90-63, Nets up 27.

-Joe C.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Good, Nets are running again.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

carter wont be back


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> anyone see pierce looks like he is gonna cry


 :laugh:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Vc Omg!*

i hope he can break his career high(51 pts),but he will probably be on the bench in the 4th quarter.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> haha, they do the interviews in english...and then talk about the interview in spanish


Yup, that's funny. They're good at translating the interview back into english.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic in for Collins whom has no rebounds in 21 minutes.

Jefferson hits 1 of 2.

Nets up 26 with 10 minutes to play.

-Joe C.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Zoran should be in next year dunk contest.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

looks like nenad was fouled there, no call though.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, *Carter and Kidd back in*.

Nets up only 24.

-Joe C.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vince coming back in


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

X-JAY said:


> Zoran should be in next year dunk contest.


 :laugh: he pulled off the kerry kittles dunk.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Joe Camel said:


> Haha, Carter and Kidd back in.
> 
> Nets up only 24.
> 
> -Joe C.


no theyre not


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

I didn't know RJ spoke spanish! 


LOL, HE DOESNT, they got a girl in there who speaks english, the same who interviewed vc in halftime.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Vince coming back in


They knew Vinsane would stop watching and posting if he didn't come in. So Frank did us all a favor...

-Joe C.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Joe Camel said:


> Nets up only 24.
> -Joe C.


Only? You mean they can do better than that right ?

Looks like the Celtics gave up already.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

hope vince scores 50


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

no theyre not


they took their warmup off..


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Joe Camel said:


> They knew Vinsane would stop watching and posting if he didn't come in. So Frank did us all a favor...
> 
> -Joe C.


yay joe camel i have a feelin youre petey


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

Love U Frank!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> no theyre not


Really? Cause then they have twin brothers whom are both Nets.

Carter just picked up the powder...

Carter hits.

But I guess that is not him.

-Joe C.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> :laugh: he pulled off the kerry kittles dunk.


 :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Pierce hits the three. Nets up 92-68 now.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

wow, was that a turnaround jumper ?


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

44 New Season High Since 2002 For Vc


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Vc Omg!*



kisstherim said:


> i hope he can break his career high(51 pts),but he will probably be on the bench in the 4th quarter.


For some highly stupid reason, both Kidd and Carter were just put back in the game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pierce hits, out to Carter, misses, 92-68, Nets.

18-30 is not bad on the day though.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Raef dunks it, 22 point game with about 8 minutes left.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

no plays bein run for vince


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd all ball, called on the foul. What a joke.

Shooting foul for banks now.

-Joe C.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

BUSTED!


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

92-71 Nets

7:40 to go


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey, does anyone know if Vaughn can dunk?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic with the board. Carter is now passing out, I think he's trying to create for others in there.

Walker trying to get into it with Krstic. "T" on Walker.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Technical foul on walker.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

can we please set vince up


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

yes technical on Walker 

vc please hit this!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad to the line for 2. Hits the first....hits the second.

Nets up 94-71


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh, Walker looks like he wants to cry.

Carter brings it up to 95-71, Nets.

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vince is trying to create, they want Vince to shoot, very weird out there.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

how many more poitns does nenad needs this game to make his average 10?


----------



## AirJersey15 (Feb 25, 2005)

45 points for Vince.

6 more for tie his Career High.
7 more for his new Career High.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

best steals kidd was about to throw it off backboard but he lost it so he went in for layup :curse:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> how many more poitns does nenad needs this game to make his average 10?


who cares vince score 50 :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> how many more poitns does nenad needs this game to make his average 10?


27 points total.

Wow what a nice recovery by Best, thought Kidd was gonna wow o wow everyone off the glass for Carter, but fumbled, Kidd now has 10 points, enough assists, short on boards?

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> who cares vince score 50 :banana:


 I'd rather see nenad end up with an average of 10 ppg then vince score 50 in a blowout...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Joe Camel said:


> 27 points total.
> 
> Wow what a nice recovery by Best, thought Kidd was gonna wow o wow everyone off the glass for Carter, but fumbled, Kidd now has 10 points, enough assists, short on boards?
> 
> -Joe C.


kidd has 4 points


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> how many more poitns does nenad needs this game to make his average 10?


10 more points.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Now he probably won't be back...Almost saw a spectacular play from Kidd to Carter but J lost the handle 

These Celtic commentators are great...a couple of quotes from the game...



> Mercifully, Carter is going to the bench.





> I am STUNNED that that shot didn't go in for Vince.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Joe Camel said:


> 27 points total.
> 
> Wow what a nice recovery by Best, thought Kidd was gonna wow o wow everyone off the glass for Carter, but fumbled, Kidd now has 10 points, enough assists, short on boards?
> 
> -Joe C.


That was going to be sweet.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I'd rather see nenad end up with an average of 10 ppg then vince score 50 in a blowout...


well i rather see it in reverse


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Now he probably won't be back...Almost saw a spectacular play from Kidd to Carter but J lost the handle
> 
> These Celtic commentators are great...a couple of quotes from the game...


They are closet Nets fans.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like the Nets are playing a good game. Great game by Carter, what the Nets all time scoring record? Think Carter can break that?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> kidd has 4 points


 Yeah kidd only has four. You've been off with his points this whole time, what are you looking at?? hahah


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Tony Allen w/ a 3. Carter just misses a 3.

Boy is he cold.

Nets about to sub.

Carter boards, stripped last touch by Carter.

-Joe C.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Kidd and Carter are done for the day.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince sits wont score 50 :curse:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Kidd and VInce, out to rest .... for good ?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> well i rather see it in reverse


 and no one is surprised about that.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Yeah kidd only has four. You've been off with his points this whole time, what are you looking at?? hahah


All confused, sorry.

-Joe C.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Yeah kidd only has four. You've been off with his points this whole time, what are you looking at?? hahah


what are you talkin about ive never said he had more than 2


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

faNETicS said:


> Kidd and VInce, out to rest .... for good ?


 I'd assume...up 23 with 3:40 left...


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Nenad ... out to rest too.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> kidd has 4 points


Carter is a ball hog... :curse: 

Allen hits again.

Nets 97-76.

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> what are you talkin about ive never said he had more than 2


no no, I was agreeing with you that he has four. That second part with directed to joe camel. Sorry, I didn't make it clear.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Another air ball
97-76 Nets
2:45 to go


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

garbage time i cant beleive vince scored so many against paul pierce


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Banks hits again. 97-78, Nets.

Hey PSU am I the closest to your wager?

I think I had the biggest spread...

-Joe C.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> no no, I was agreeing with you that he has four. That second part with directed to joe camel. Sorry, I didn't make it clear.


my bad :cheers:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm way off my wager ... but I predicted the Nets win.:biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jabari in.

Thomas turns it over. Foul on someone, I don't know. I coldn't tell and I have no idea what the announcers are saying, haha.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Joe Camel said:


> Banks hits again. 97-78, Nets.
> 
> Hey PSU am I the closest to your wager?
> 
> ...


No fair...you don't need the points  :biggrin:


----------



## BigThree (Jan 16, 2005)

Awesome game...Kidd has 17 assists! Carter has set a new season high for points (you probably all know this!). Unfortunatly YES isn't carrying it so NBATV picked up the Celtics channel...These guys are really annoying. The one guy has already guaranteed that Boston will come back and get the Nets the next time they play. We'll see... :biggrin:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

HOLY ****

i just got back...45 points in 36 min for vinsanity

this is unbelievable


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

buford in
vince is 2 30 point games from passing king for most 30 point games by a net


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

97-81
lead down to 16 with 1:30 to go


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul on Jabari...Nets up 97-83 with 1:17 left


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

BigThree said:


> Awesome game...Kidd has 17 assists! Carter has set a new season high for points (you probably all know this!). Unfortunatly YES isn't carrying it so NBATV picked up the Celtics channel...These guys are really annoying. The one guy has already guaranteed that Boston will come back and get the Nets the next time they play. We'll see... :biggrin:


ha lets go to the celtics thread and see wasup


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Veal is a jerk... hold the ball. I would win the 60,000!!!

-Joe C.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow, a missed turnaround jumper by Veal ... he's showing his repertoir 
:banana: he missed though


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> ha lets go to the celtics thread and see wasup


Stop taunting other members of any forums please...

-Joe C.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

A nice win. Coming onto this game, I really wasn't expecting it to be like this. I thought the nets would win, but I didn't know they'd be up by 10+ for most of the game. 

Now we just need the cavs and/or (hoepfully and) sixers to lose later


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

could somebody care to give me a summary of this game?

has there been any outrageous highlights that i should know??


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Let Nenad play!
If Mcgrady scored 13 points in 33 seconds, why can't Nenad score 10 points in 33 seconds?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets 99-86, Jefferson hits.

What a win!

-Joe C.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Joe Camel said:


> Veal is a jerk... hold the ball. I would win the 60,000!!!
> 
> -Joe C.


The bet made the game interesting huh? :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

fruitcake said:


> could somebody care to give me a summary of this game?
> 
> has there been any outrageous highlights that i should know??


 Vince couldn't miss. He was hitting threes from way behind the line. Its not like the Celtics were really bad, but the Nets were really good today.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Vc Omg!*

45 pts in 36 mins,wow,just wow.
FG--18/32, 3pts--7/9, 7 rebs,4 stls :greatjob:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Joe Camel said:


> Nets 99-86, Jefferson hits.
> 
> What a win!
> 
> -Joe C.


hahaha i just realized you are petey


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

faNETicS said:


> The bet made the game interesting huh? :biggrin:


If no one wins, I will do it again soon.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Vince averages almost 27 6 5 since he joined the Nets, and I think that more than 30 points after he mixed up (it took him something like 12 games)


----------



## KvP (Apr 7, 2005)

first time poster here...

U guys do a great job of calling play-by-play!
Too bad I can't watch Vince's games anymore. :curse: 
In Toronto btw.

Usually when VC scores alot early, the team's usually up by a lot. So he doesn't play a lot of minutes later. He seems to have a greater impact on the game when he scores high than other high scoring players like AI or LBJ.
that's why u see stats like how many games Nets won when VC scores 30+
He really is a great player.

In toronto, he had tons of opps to score over 50 but usually didn't have to play in the latter parts of games.

Another thing I noticed about Vince while he was in Toronto: When he gets one or two spectacular dunks, Raptors almost always won.

Makes me sad when I think about the good ol' days...  
Glad Nets won. Looking forward to seeing Vince in playoffs!

cya


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

KvP said:


> first time poster here...
> 
> U guys do a great job of calling play-by-play!
> Too bad I can't watch Vince's games anymore. :curse:
> ...



First off, welcome to the board. Glad to see you post here.

Secondly, you are always welcome to enjoy VC with us.


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

omfg! i didnt see teh game!!!!!!!!!! carter 45pts,kidd 17ast..CRAP! any highlights or anyone have like leaguepass or w/e to watch the entire game online?...missing this game ruined my day..at least we won tho


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

KvP said:


> first time poster here...
> 
> U guys do a great job of calling play-by-play!
> Too bad I can't watch Vince's games anymore. :curse:
> ...


Welcome to the board, feel free to join in with comments or anything. See ya about on the board.

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> hahaha i just realized you are petey


Actually I'm more like Superman.

-Joe C.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Joe Camel said:


> Actually I'm more like Superman.
> 
> -Joe C.


you wish


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Wow....Vince Carter....Wow.....*


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

great win. kidd kristic had great gms and vc was fantastic. best wasnt bad either


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i want to see the highlights :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> i want to see the highlights :curse: :curse: :curse:


I'll try to upload the clips when I get home. Probably tonight.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Joe Camel said:


> Actually I'm more like Superman.
> 
> -Joe C.


With a changed persona .... thus the new avatar and handle. :biggrin:


----------



## KvP (Apr 7, 2005)

TY Joe Camel and PSUmtj112!

Hopefully I can give u some insight into what he was like in the past.
eg. He was always a great passer. Great timing on passes and runs the break well as a pg. And he's pretty good on D when it really matters.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Vc Omg!*



kisstherim said:


> 45 pts in 36 mins,wow,just wow.
> FG--18/32, 3pts--7/9, 7 rebs,4 stls :greatjob:



blah...Vince Carter is done


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Vc Omg!*



7M3 said:


> For some highly stupid reason, both Kidd and Carter were just put back in the game.


I bet Kidd asked to go back in, and Carter followed.

Kidd hates the Celtics, remember that HUGE lead we had in the playoffs, up 20+ and Kidd takes a 3 at the 4th quarter buzzer to rub it in as they chanted wife beater?

-Joe C.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Vc Omg!*

Carter is a pretty amazing talent. If I were a Nets fan in New Jersey, I'd be sure to go watch games with Kidd and Carter. It's like seeing 'Nique all over again, but with a consummate play-maker.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Vc Omg!*



Minstrel said:


> Carter is a pretty amazing talent. If I were a Nets fan in New Jersey, I'd be sure to go watch games with Kidd and Carter. It's like seeing 'Nique all over again, but with a consummate play-maker.


I agree. I hope NBA fans, not just Nets fans, in the area realize that and start attending Nets games.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Vc Omg!*

Do I even have to reply to this, the sig says enough


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

vinsanity is making me look good, lol all those who used to bash me for supporting him are all eating humble pie right now. Go Vince, Go nets


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Vc Omg!*



Hbwoy said:


> Do I even have to reply to this, the sig says enough


Amen. But of course, all the people that bashed him earlier this year will be trying to find their way back onto the bandwagon.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Vc Omg!*

I still don't like Vince for what he did to the Raps, don't expect me to jump on any bandwagon


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Vc Omg!*

LOL, Kidd only had 4 points, but he had 17 assists and 9 rebounds.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> vinsanity is making me look good, lol all those who used to bash me for supporting him are all eating humble pie right now. Go Vince, Go nets


Its because your a groupie..thats why. Anyways great game, and Vince Carter is amazing. I love the guy man and I wish Babcock atleast got more for him. I hope the Nets make the playoffs and surprise many. :banana:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hbwoy said:


> vinsanity is making me look good, lol all those who used to bash me for supporting him are all eating humble pie right now. Go Vince, Go nets


Amen bro...I got tore up on the Raptor forums for supporting him, I felt like I was the only one left.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Amen bro...I got tore up on the Raptor forums for supporting him, I felt like I was the only one left.


me 2


----------

